# RUger warranty



## newguy07 (Feb 9, 2007)

Looking at buy a ruger gp100 but cannot find anything about their warranty anywhere. Anyone have any info?


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Check out this site:

http://www.ruger-firearms.com/Firearms/PDF/InstructionManuals/14.pdf

*



WHY NO WARRANTY CARD HAS BEEN
PACKED WITH THIS NEW RUGER FIREARM​
The Magnuson-Moss Act (Public Law 93-637) does not require any
seller or manufacturer of a consumer product to give a written
warranty. It does provide that if a written warranty is given, it must be
designated as "limited" or as "full" and sets minimum standards for a
"full" warranty. Sturm, Ruger & Company, Inc. has elected not to
provide any written warranty, either "limited" or "full", rather than to
attempt to comply with the provisions of the Magnuson-Moss Act and
the regulations issued thereunder. There are certain implied
warranties under state law with respect to sales of consumer goods. As
the extent and interpretation of these implied warranties varies from
state to state, you should refer to your state statutes. Sturm, Ruger &
Company wishes to assure its customers of its continued interest in
providing service to owners of Ruger firearms.​

Click to expand...

Despite the lack of a written warranty they generally take good care of their gun owners.​
WM​​​*​


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I only know maybe three people who ever had to send anything back to Ruger and they stood behind their guns and made them right.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

My only experience with Ruger was with my new 22/45. It was returned fixed, but it took 7 weeks and a couple follow up calls by me.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 1, 2007)

newguy07 said:


> Looking at buy a ruger gp100 but cannot find anything about their warranty anywhere. Anyone have any info?


I bought a used P85 that was included in the firing pin recall. I sent it back to them with a copy of the shipping receipt. I got it back in a little over a week. They said they would give me a new mag to cover the shipping in the paper work I got to send it in, but it did not come with one. Instead the invoice said they would reimburse me the shipping amount. Another week later I received the check. The shipping amount was $51.00 so I was much better off getting the check than the magazine. I would have to say I am more than satisfied with their warranty.
Jim


----------

